# What happens when a female goes into heat?



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

They usually go into heat in bet.8 and 12 mths.
Sometimes younger or older.
You will see and smell discharge and then,blood.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

You probably want to get her a pair a pants and some other protection for her to wear. Many times there is not much blood on the first heat, but you certainly do not want it on the carpets and furniture.

She will act a little weird while in season. Generally, it lasts three to four weeks.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's not a big deal since you don't own a male, but GR's can be messy in season (I was shocked the first time I had one, as my Salukis were so good at cleaning themselves that I never noticed any stains). It's especially bad when they sleep for a while in one spot. 

Over all, though, it's really not bad. 

I have had a few dogs come in at 8 or 10 months but most were well over a year.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

We got Abby at 10 months of age and she went into heat 3 days later, before I could get her to the vet to be spayed. I had never had a dog in heat before and, while it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, it's not something I want to go through again.

The first few days were just clear liquid and then it switched over to the blood for several days, then back to clear liquid. I bought very large size kids Pull-ups and cut a hole for her tail to go through because we were in the midst of a blizzard too and I couldn't get to the pet store to buy the correct product. (I live in a tiny town. No pet store.) I would suggest buying something for her to wear, especially during the worst of it. Abby tolerated them well.

We didn't know Abby's real personality either because of just getting her and the fact that she'd been neglected/abused so the heat didn't help the whole situation either. At least you won't have that aspect to deal with.

But you should then wait a few months til after the puppies would be born (if she had gotten bred), before you have her spayed. That allows their hormones to return to normal. That's what my vet said and from what I've read.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Your bitch will lose her coat and just be getting her new coat as she comes into season. Her vulva well swell, once the colour lightens she will usually be about ready to mate. After about a week her discharge darken again. A bitch during their first season become a little confused with the mess and to be honest dont often keep themselves very clean. Put old towels down where she likes to lay down. Give her a wipe after she has peed and just boil the towels each day. No big deal really. Do not take her out off lead for the duration, this can be as long as 4 weeks!!!

She can have her op at about three to four months after her season.

Good luck!


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

Lacey would lose alot of hair. She would become moody. Wat to be left alone for the first week. She wouldn't really make to much of a mess. We normally use diapers. She will smell pretty bad. That is the first thing I notice that was our first detection she was going into heat.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Personally, I agree with letting a dog go through their first heat. Many vets argue there is less chance of cancer if spayed before the first heat - but the ressearch I have done says that spaying in the early years is just as effective.

Petco and Petsmart both sell diapers for dogs. I would buy two when she goes into heat - hard to buy them in advance since you won't know her size. I suggest the ones with the netting inside, don't bother with the ones with a plastic layer and replaceable pads, they always end up falling out. 

By purchasing two of them you can change them every few hours and wash them in the washing machine. There shouldn't be much odor with the first heat - if there is you can get chlorophyll tablets from your vet.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We are going to have our Golden go thru her first heat for similar reasons (puppy vaginitis). Our dog trainer told me to give her a chlorets tablet morning and night. She said the chlorophyll in it will help take away the smell of her being in heat... which is a bonus since I've read on here that it can be very overpowering. Our golden is a week away from being 9 months... so when it happens I'll be sure to record it in my blog. And I'll be sure to write whether the chlorets helped or not.

Oh and from what I've read on heats... when the Vuvla swells, the walls of the vulva also become thicker (and stay thicker) which helps with preventing incontenance & UTI's later on in life.


----------

